
Doing it wrong: cse in guile - wglb
http://wingolog.org/archives/2012/05/14/doing-it-wrong-cse-in-guile
======
evincarofautumn
An interesting article. It offers a taste of the many challenges that arise
when developing a language implementation. As they say, it’s all about
tradeoffs.

“…there is very little in the way of correct, current, and universal folk
wisdom as to how to implement a programming language.”

Hm. I have a mind to fix that.

